# Krokodil - The drug that eats junkies



## murakami (Sep 30, 2011)

> Russia has more heroin users than any other country in the world  up to two million, according to unofficial estimates. For most, their lot is a life of crime, stints in prison, probable contraction of HIV and hepatitis C, and an early death. As efforts to stem the flow of Afghan heroin into Russia bring some limited success, and the street price of the drug goes up, for those addicts who can't afford their next hit, an even more terrifying spectre has raised its head.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Krokodil: The drug that eats junkies - Europe, World - The Independent


i don't know what to say about this article. i am not going to post pictures because IT IS quite gruesome. totally nsfw
Desomorphine attracted attention in 2010 in Russia due to an upsurge in clandestine production, presumably due to its relatively simple synthesis from codeine. The drug is easily made from codeine, *iodine and red phosphorus*, in a similar process to the manufacture of methamphetamine from pseudoephedrine, but desomorphine made this way is highly impure and contaminated with various toxic and corrosive byproducts. Desomorphine attracted attention in 2010 in Russia due to an upsurge in clandestine production, presumably due to its relatively simple synthesis from codeine. The drug is easily made from codeine, *iodine and red phosphorus*, in a similar process to the manufacture of methamphetamine from pseudoephedrine, but desomorphine made this way is highly impure and contaminated with various toxic and corrosive byproducts. 
Desomorphine attracted attention in 2010 in Russia due to an upsurge in clandestine production, presumably due to its relatively simple synthesis from codeine. The drug is easily made from codeine, *iodine and red phosphorus*, in a similar process to the manufacture of methamphetamine from pseudoephedrine, but desomorphine made this way is highly impure and contaminated with various toxic and corrosive byproducts.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Sep 30, 2011)

NSFW indeed. But I posted it anyways 

Yeah it's pretty fucked.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 30, 2011)

So that's where the Phrase, "Users are Losers" Comes from...


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 30, 2011)

Holy fuck that video it's so disturbing and sad..I'd rather have my leg cut instead of being a freaking zombie.

It's honestly crazy that heroin users get so desperate that they use that drug.

Even more crazy the fact that Russia has 2 million heroin users..


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 30, 2011)

Holy shit.

That must be one hell of a high for anyone to think it's worth your *LEG ROTTING OFF*.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 30, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> the government fighting drugs, is similar to peta's plight. both are challenging a billion dollar industry, both have failed to even scratch the surface of the real problem, and People will always use drugs and people will always eat meat.


The war on drugs is not equal to vegetarianism. 

That is so retarded, it is immensely hard to not neg rep you for it.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 30, 2011)

Show this to your kids. They will live productive and fruitful drug-free lives


----------



## Sephael (Sep 30, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> *LEG ROTTING OFF*.


I'm sure the russian mafia isn't exactly pointing out that side effect before they distribute a batch.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 30, 2011)

Sephael said:


> I'm sure the russian mafia isn't exactly pointing out that side effect before they distribute a batch.


I'm sure you've heard people playing the "you get so high you *" game... maybe they do 

But yeah, I'm sure it's not something they advertise, but how do you keep something like that on the downlow?


----------



## murakami (Sep 30, 2011)

Sephael said:


> I'm sure the russian mafia isn't exactly pointing out that side effect before they distribute a batch.


 
i don't think this is a drug the mafia wishes to distribute because it kills the user in a year. they want returning customers for sure. apparently this stuff can be cooked very easily as well.

another interesting thing is;

the high isn't as clean as heroin.

lots of reports say, if the desomorphine addicts save enough money or get their hands on heroin, they'd take it over desomorphine any day, and not just for the health reasons. 

basically it's just easier to get and use. you'd figure they go to aerosol cans but they have an apparent standard(yeah, even amongst junkies ) tier list interms of what can get them high.


----------



## murakami (Sep 30, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'm sure you've heard people playing the "you get so high you *" game... maybe they do
> 
> But yeah, I'm sure it's not something they advertise, but how do you keep something like that on the downlow?


 
i am assuming the government is letting this slide under the radar because they are aware of the heroin problem, hoping this will lessen the drug problem. who knows, but to let people walk around like that in that state.... i wonder what the public over there thinks when seeing that. i wonder if the junkie horde together as well. it must look like a zombie gang i bet.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 30, 2011)

That's fucked up.

I feel dirty even reading that.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 30, 2011)

I just had a shower, and now I feel like I need to shower again


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 30, 2011)

I say we give this to all heroin addicts and call the problem solved.


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 30, 2011)

I threw up on my laptop. 

Addictions are such horrible things. I wish people would open their eyes and see that some things should just be left alone completely. That man literally looked like the undead. His leg looked like the leg of an undead minion I'd summon up in D&D, man. 

I feel horrible that people are wasting the gift of being alive and human in search of cheap highs and intoxication.


----------



## MFB (Sep 30, 2011)

They should've named it "Totally Awesome Sweet Alabama Liquid Snake" since it's basically a legitimate version of it. 

Good work Russia.


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 30, 2011)

Fucking Horrible!!! Shared this vid on fb!!!


----------



## Sephael (Sep 30, 2011)

So Russia is the first country to have zombies? Shit, time to lock down the bunker and ride out the panic.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 30, 2011)

Sephael said:


> So Russia is the first country to have zombies? Shit, time to lock down the bunker and ride out the panic.



If the zombie apocalypse is wheelchair-bound drug addicts, son I am disappoint.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2011)

Idiots, I would just OD if my life was so shitty I could only afford that drug.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Sep 30, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Idiots, I would just OD if my life was so shitty I could only afford that drug.



It's Russia though. For the price of three cigarettes (or one goat), you could buy an AK-47 and go out in _style_*. 



*I absolve myself of all accountability in case 
anyone is stupid enough to do anything I say _ever_ ​


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2011)

Like...slicing through a horde of krokozombies!


----------



## Blind Theory (Sep 30, 2011)

I am extremely anti-drug of any kind (I don't give two shits about weed though, won't touch it myself but whatever) yet this stuff fascinates me. It is so gruesome...wow.


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 30, 2011)

OH GOOD CHRIST WHY DID I WATCH THAT VIDEO.

Not gonna sleep for a month now.


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 30, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> obviously, but the similarities outlined is just how i perceive the subjective goofiness that both parties project, in a half satirical light.




 What did you even just say?

PETA, although I dislike them immensely, =/= anti-drug policy


----------



## Explorer (Sep 30, 2011)

And now, a quick spouting of pro-drug enthusiasm from prior discussions here on SS.org:

The government shouldn't regulate drugs at all. It's someone's choice to do drugs, and if the drugs are illegal, then the prices will be high and you'll have crime so people can support their drug habit. If drugs were inexpensive, then those who did drugs like heroin wouldn't have to commit crimes to buy them because they'd be productive and would have jobs because drugs don't interfere with someone's ability to slack... I mean, work... I mean...

I mean, only because of drugs being illegal are there societal costs from drug use. If there were no laws against drugs, junkies wouldn't use hospital and transportation services without paying for them, and everyone else would feel the impact of that, because drugs wouldn't cause seizures or death or... I mean...

----

Okay, seriously, I never could follow the logic, but only saw how so many major impacts were glossed over. There is a terrible human toll arising from hard drugs. Anyone who argues that junkies should just be left to die due to their decisions, without feeling any horror or empathy, lack something which I treasure, and I'd rather be capable of such empathy.

Horrific story. Thanks for bringing on the nightmares.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2011)

Euthanasia?


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 1, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> NSFW indeed. But I posted it anyways
> 
> Yeah it's pretty fucked.




Thats metal as fuck.......but sad at the same time.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Oct 1, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> its a pretty straight foward sentence......
> 
> i think the idea of any goverment ever solving the drug problem, is as goofy and odd as Peta and the likes ever abolishing there idea of animal slavery.
> 
> ...



Not having any drug laws would be tantamount to not having any gun-laws. Both are bad ideas. There is no way in the world that you can seriously think a drug as awful as this 'crocodile' which has absolutely no redeeming qualities, should be legal or used by anyone under any circumstances. Are you trying to say that if this drug was legal the outcome would somehow be different and their flesh wouldn't be falling off their bones? I just don't know where you're coming from.

People are stupid and need to be protected from themselves at times.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 1, 2011)

Tragic? I'm forced to see the funny side of this!

"Rotting sounds like a good idea."

In the motherland, you don't take drugs, drugs take you!


----------



## the fuhrer (Oct 1, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> Not having any drug laws would be tantamount to not having any gun-laws. Both are bad ideas.



Laws don't stop criminals. If someone is going to shoot someone they don't stop and think, no maybe I should stab them instead because I can't legally carry my gun to their house. The same goes for drug laws. Make it illegal to produce these drugs and go after the root of the problem. I really doubt these junkie/zombies care about the legality. I mean it is illegal and they do it anyway. Just like people shoot people even though it is illegal.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Oct 1, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> Are you trying to say that if this drug was legal the outcome would somehow be different and their flesh wouldn't be falling off their bones? I just don't know where you're coming from.




I think one avenue brutalwizard could have taken is that if all drugs were made legal in Russia, then the "war on drugs" would stop and the flow of Afghani heroin in Russia would start up again, lowering prices and increasing supply of the heroin to Russian addicts. It seems like the junkies are resorting to this impure drug just b/c it's cheaper and more readily available.


For the record, I don't hold either opinion. I don't really know what to think about the subject. I just wanted to play the devil's advocate for a second.


----------



## orakle (Oct 1, 2011)

interesting ill have a chat with my pharmacologist friend, I wanna learn about the mechanism of this crazy shit


----------



## broj15 (Oct 1, 2011)

Russia is fucking crazy... Are there any Russians on this forum? Maybe they could shed some light on how people over there perceive the drug.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy shit...I found a few videos, this is unreal! The clip of the woman on the bed was something else...I can't even imagine looking down and seeing what she was seeing. And shit, they were doing that work with her awake and clearly on no anaesthetic? The fuck?


----------



## murakami (Oct 1, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Holy shit...I found a few videos, this is unreal! The clip of the woman on the bed was something else...I can't even imagine looking down and seeing what she was seeing. And shit, they were doing that work with her awake and clearly on no anaesthetic? The fuck?


 

yeah, she doesn't feel anything apparently. the nerves have died and the blood circulation eventually stops going to the limbs that turn to goop or dried up flesh. 

it's really sick, but i am assuming that these druggies can't even tell reality from fantasy anymore when they do something like this to get high. they might even assume that because they cannot feel pain, it must be a dream or a high induced hallucination


----------



## Explorer (Oct 1, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> I think one avenue brutalwizard could have taken is that if all drugs were made legal in Russia, then the "war on drugs" would stop and the flow of Afghani heroin in Russia would start up again, lowering prices and increasing supply of the heroin to Russian addicts. It seems like the junkies are resorting to this impure drug just b/c it's cheaper and more readily available.
> 
> 
> For the record, I don't hold either opinion. I don't really know what to think about the subject. I just wanted to play the devil's advocate for a second.



But even if drug prices dropped, they won't drop to "free." So, as an addict progresses, eventually that addict be unable to hold a job, and will turn to illegal means to fund that addiction. 

And, as I mentioned, there's still the medical/transportation costs which arise from addicts using hard drugs.

Since the Devil may quote Scripture, I suppose it's also fair that He have an advocate on both the pro and the con side.... *laugh*

(Still... where are all the pro-legalization advocating members when you need them? Have things gotten to the point where everyone else has to make their case for them? *laugh*)


----------



## BigPhi84 (Oct 1, 2011)

Explorer said:


> But even if drug prices dropped, they won't drop to "free." So, as an addict progresses, eventually that addict be unable to hold a job, and will turn to illegal means to fund that addiction.
> 
> And, as I mentioned, there's still the medical/transportation costs which arise from addicts using hard drugs.
> 
> ...





Haha, good points.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 2, 2011)

Explorer said:


> But even if drug prices dropped, they won't drop to "free." So, as an addict progresses, eventually that addict be unable to hold a job, and will turn to illegal means to fund that addiction.
> 
> And, as I mentioned, there's still the medical/transportation costs which arise from addicts using hard drugs.
> 
> ...



I'm pro legalization, but for the simple fact that if I want to shoot Krokodil in my eye ball, I should be allowed. I don't think you should be able to legislate what anyone puts in their bodies. As far as where they get the money to do it, legalize CCW in Russia, and the problem eventually works itself out.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 2, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, is self mutilation illegal anywhere?


----------



## Explorer (Oct 2, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm pro legalization, but for the simple fact that if I want to shoot Krokodil in my eye ball, I should be allowed. I don't think you should be able to legislate what anyone puts in their bodies.



Should society be able to legislate regarding something which costs society money? You might not believe in it, but a lot of societies have already agreed that they will disallow things which impact society as a whole. 

(You know those topics where someone asserts that the world is subject to someone's beliefs and perceptions, but they never want to try to disbelieve a brick being released over their face as they lie on their backs? Your professed wish to protect your right to inject Krokodil into your eye rings false. Of course, it could be that you don't care about the suffering of another, and have no understanding regarding hard drug addiction. I suspect you'll gain those insights when you finally have children... or at least I hope so....)

----

Regarding the right to self mutilation, it's probably in that area where most governments want to preserve the lives and health of the citizens. I suspect that you'll find an intersection between governments which don't care about preserving the lives/health of their citizens, and which don't care about preserving the citizens' rights.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 2, 2011)

I just want to say that all of you are seeing this in the wrong way, this is actually the solution to the problem of world over-population! 

I'm pro-drugs, but hard drugs like Heroin, Coke, Meth, Crack and the likes should remain illegal as they are very dangerous IMO, with that said, I'd go with Cannabis, MDMA, LSD/LSA being legal under certain condition, like alcohol (i.e, dont fucking drive if you want to get high).

Also:




Notice how high Nicotine is rated in thatlittle graph, and nobody is banning cigarettes altogether.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 2, 2011)

i would love to see the sources for that graph, thanks for sharing


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 2, 2011)

I've seen that graph a few times actually. I agree though, hard drugs should remain illegal but it makes sense to legalise stuff like cannabis. The hard stuff is dangerous and legalising it would be foolish.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 2, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Should society be able to legislate regarding something which costs society money? You might not believe in it, but a lot of societies have already agreed that they will disallow things which impact society as a whole.
> 
> (You know those topics where someone asserts that the world is subject to someone's beliefs and perceptions, but they never want to try to disbelieve a brick being released over their face as they lie on their backs? Your professed wish to protect your right to inject Krokodil into your eye rings false. Of course, it could be that you don't care about the suffering of another, and have no understanding regarding hard drug addiction. I suspect you'll gain those insights when you finally have children... or at least I hope so....)
> 
> ...



I don't think you should  I don't know how you think my belief that drugs should be legalized rings false. You don't know a thing about me. I have a family member that is addicted to hard drugs. I've also been attacked by junkies and had one of them almost bury an axe in my skull. Do I think he should still be able to do any drug he wishes? Sure. I also believe in my right to blow them away as soon as they enter my property looking for shit to steal to pay for it.

As far as self mutilation, I think there's a line where the government will let you do what you want, ie body mods and shit, but as soon as they think you're just being suicidal, they'll lock you up  I also believe in the right to end your own life whenever you want for whatever reason you want, so I don't think that's right either


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 2, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I've seen that graph a few times actually. I agree though, hard drugs should remain illegal but it makes sense to legalise stuff like cannabis. The hard stuff is dangerous and legalising it would be foolish.



I don't know why it would be foolish. I don't do hard drugs (or soft drugs for that matter) because I really don't want to, not because I fear the law 

Instead of spending millions on trying to control something you really wouldn't be able to, spend that money elsewhere, either on drug treatment or locking up real criminals.


----------



## dreamermind (Oct 2, 2011)

it's just horrible. thank god I only smoked weed 2 times in my life and never will again. I drink beer or vine and Im happy with the results.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you seriously comparing weed to this stuff? 

I mean, I don't personally smoke weed, but I've never heard of anyone's limbs rotting off because of it


----------



## murakami (Oct 2, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> I just want to say that all of you are seeing this in the wrong way, this is actually the solution to the problem of world over-population!
> 
> I'm pro-drugs, but hard drugs like Heroin, Coke, Meth, Crack and the likes should remain illegal as they are very dangerous IMO, with that said, I'd go with Cannabis, MDMA, LSD/LSA being legal under certain condition, like alcohol (i.e, dont fucking drive if you want to get high).
> 
> ...


 
i have to disagree. i've read reports of lsd causing people to rape and kill people because of their hallucinations. i can't remember when, but one report was of a man who thought he saw his wife covered in flies so he set her on fire. another one was on cannibalism... don't remember the specifics on that one.

simply put, alcohol is already enough to have assholes running around like jerks. why do we need more alternatives for people to act crazy? i don't do drugs so i don't know what the big deal is. personally i am happy with my regular mundane life off without hallucinogens. 

i understand that if people want to get high, they'll get high... but i think we have to overhaul the law system with how we handle drugs because it seems to be getting worse... and i also believe that drugs would be better handled if the politicians actually cared. i have an image bigheads in corportions and in government like to sniff coke themselves.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 2, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> I just want to say that all of you are seeing this in the wrong way, this is actually the solution to the problem of world over-population!
> 
> I'm pro-drugs, but hard drugs like Heroin, Coke, Meth, Crack and the likes should remain illegal as they are very dangerous IMO, with that said, I'd go with Cannabis, MDMA, LSD/LSA being legal under certain condition, like alcohol (i.e, dont fucking drive if you want to get high).
> 
> ...


i think i might be reading this graph wrong
but is it trying to show that you are more likely to die smoking pot than taking lsd


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 2, 2011)

No it shows the addictiveness vertically, and the lethality horizontally, so it says that marijuana is more addictive but about the same in terms of harm.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 2, 2011)

Explorer said:


> But even if drug prices dropped, they won't drop to "free." So, as an addict progresses, eventually that addict be unable to hold a job, and will turn to illegal means to fund that addiction.
> 
> And, as I mentioned, there's still the medical/transportation costs which arise from addicts using hard drugs.
> 
> Since the Devil may quote Scripture, I suppose it's also fair that He have an advocate on both the pro and the con side.... *laugh*


 
Not taking sides here, but I'll point out that the war on drugs isn't exactly free, either. I don't know whether we'd spend more on that or on dealing with the medical/transportation costs were there no war on drugs, but it was worth mentioning nonetheless.

------------

It's odd that something like this drug would make me think about the legality of self mutilation . I can see the government wanting to outlaw something like this on the pretense that it'll rot your fuckin' leg off, but would it be legal for someone who _isn't_ on drugs to have their own leg removed somehow? Aren't there people who actually _want_ to do that because of some psychological condition? I'm pretty sure I've seen/read something about it, but I could be off base.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 2, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Not taking sides here, but I'll point out that the war on drugs isn't exactly free, either. I don't know whether we'd spend more on that or on dealing with the medical/transportation costs were there no war on drugs, but it was worth mentioning nonetheless.
> 
> ------------
> 
> It's odd that something like this drug would make me think about the legality of self mutilation . I can see the government wanting to outlaw something like this on the pretense that it'll rot your fuckin' leg off, but would it be legal for someone who _isn't_ on drugs to have their own leg removed somehow? Aren't there people who actually _want_ to do that because of some psychological condition? I'm pretty sure I've seen/read something about it, but I could be off base.



I know the exact case you're thinking of with the dude who wanted his legs amputated. Dude said he felt like they just weren't a natural part of his body or something, and had a hell of a time finding a doctor to remove them surgically. He ended up getting them amputated and apparently the dude has never been happier


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 2, 2011)

Apotemnophilia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MFB (Oct 2, 2011)

I feel like that's just a more intensified version of masochism, in that you aren't just cutting or anything, but removing entire limbs


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 3, 2011)

idk what to feel about this

one of my bands ex guitarists, who is a super nice guy, used to be on heroin
this was a few years ago, before we knew him
he OD'd, died, and they revived him

he was clean from then on

but he married this psycho wench, that i told him not to, (she had some serious issue, and his standards were low)
she cheated on him, divorced, and he got low, and he's relapsed a couple of times 

the guy could shred too, and he was one of the most sincere people i know

the habbit of drugs is relentless in the least, i'd hate to know anyone using this stuff


----------



## loktide (Oct 3, 2011)

i bet the arms industry (no pun intended) is really pissed about this


----------



## cyril v (Oct 4, 2011)

holy shit, puke everywhere... going back to work.


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 4, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> Notice how high Nicotine is rated in that little graph, and nobody is banning cigarettes altogether.




Too much tax revenue in the tobacco industry. Too many lobbyists for big company tobacco funding the people that make the laws. In 2008 for example, the US Govt made $16.5 billion USD in tax revenue from tobacco, the UK made 10 billion pounds in revenues. I say legalize marijuana and tax the hell out of it, let smokers pay for new roads and schools.


----------



## murakami (Oct 4, 2011)

Lagtastic said:


> Too much tax revenue in the tobacco industry. Too many lobbyists for big company tobacco funding the people that make the laws. In 2008 for example, the US Govt made $16.5 billion USD in tax revenue from tobacco, the UK made 10 billion pounds in revenues. I say legalize marijuana and tax the hell out of it, let smokers pay for new roads and schools.


 
i dont like weed and legalizing it is something i wish to not happen but considering that people are more volatile when they're drunk than high on weed, i'd rather have weed legalized then dumbass' picking fights because they can't handle their liquor.

i mean, has anyone seen someone high off weed trying to start shit?


----------



## orakle (Oct 4, 2011)

dreamermind said:


> it's just horrible. thank god I only smoked weed 2 times in my life and never will again. I drink beer or vine and Im happy with the results.


 






just leaving that here, Cannabis safety ratio is higher than alcohol
''a therapeutic index of 1000:1 is considered to be safe,...'' Taken from a book about Pharmacotoxicity



and by the way, they should probably rate Krokodil : 0 (Safety ratio) 
this is almost a freakin lethal poison


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 4, 2011)

murakami said:


> i dont like weed and legalizing it is something i wish to not happen but considering that people are more volatile when they're drunk than high on weed, i'd rather have weed legalized then dumbass' picking fights because they can't handle their liquor.
> 
> i mean, has anyone seen someone high off weed trying to start shit?



Depends what strain I smoke, but yes, I've stirred shit while high, same when I'm drunk, hell, I've started shit sobber, it's not the use of things that make people start shit. 

Why would you not wish it to happen though? Personally, I see a huge amount of profit, it could be taxed like cigarettes, the governement could make money out of it and give those taxes back to the public by making more hospitals, schools, roads, funding stuff thats important.


----------



## murakami (Oct 4, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> Depends what strain I smoke, but yes, I've stirred shit while high, same when I'm drunk, hell, I've started shit sobber, it's not the use of things that make people start shit.
> 
> Why would you not wish it to happen though? Personally, I see a huge amount of profit, it could be taxed like cigarettes, the governement could make money out of it and give those taxes back to the public by making more hospitals, schools, roads, funding stuff thats important.


 
call me old school but i just don't want drugs legalized. yes, it can be viewed as ignorant because alcohol and tobacco were once considered illegal as well, but became available to the public. i suppose you can label any substance as a drug, but once it's legalized people take it in like nothing. people smoke everywhere, blowing it in faces and ash flying everywhere. dumbass' walking around drunk talking shit and acting stupid and loud.

i don't know a hell of a lot of weed nor any other drug, but i hate to see what kind of negative aspect that'll draw into society.

yeah, we'll make money... but as a whole, society as a whole is falling apart on morale. no one gives a shit about their fellow man. everyone only cares about partying, banging some chick, and making money. shit, talk to someone on the street about current events and they'll start talking about some dumb fucking reality show or some celebrity news.

alcohol and smoking already contribute to that factor i feel(well to the partying that is). i just feel letting another substance that can effect your judgement into the public is just a step backwards from stepping foward. but even then if we get more money from that, do you really think our taxes or debt would go lower? that extra money will probably be used for their own shit.

but another thing i fear is that if people can get their hands on weed legally, then stronger drugs might become a more desireable drug to get a hold of. you know how it goes, right? people want what they cant get etc.. pushing weed out as the easy drug to get, will push in another drug into that spot and it might be a stronger, more dangerous one, and cheap like krocodil. 

just some possible concerns


----------

